# MacBook Pro getting a "Service Battery" error



## webdesignkid (Jun 30, 2010)

My MacBook Pro is getting a "Service Battery" message. I reset the PRAM and let the battery completely drain - then recharged. I have also tried restarts. I haven't had time to bring it into an apple store and it's out of warranty but this has been going on for a few days. Is there any last minute things I can try to resolve the issue that I may have overlooked?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Mine has had a "Service Battery" warning for a for almost a year now, I just ignore it. If you read the description on the warning itself, it says it can be safely used until serviced. A new battery is around $150, and I don't feel like spending that, so I just use mine as-is.


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

I bought a nice replacement battery from Amazon that was only $69 and so far I am extremely happy with it. You can try downloading the widget iSTAT and check what the health of the battery is. Mine was at around 20% and the Mac would just turn off randomly so I had to buy a new one.


----------

